# R.I.P. -- 1997 240sx SE SR20DET, blacktop, purple --



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

It's been a long while since I've posted here - life happens. About a month or so ago I had a rear end collision at about 5 mph on the freeway during first rains. It sucked because I looked at an accident on the left emergency lane and rear ended in front. A bad day, and since then my car is total title; the money it would cost for repairs on the frame are much more than we could get from insurance, and no money for the swapped engine. It had my mods to it, silvia emblems, sound system, Apexi 3.75 exhaust  And a Skyline class intercooler, I loved that thing. I sort of wish I crashed it drifting, but at least I'm perfectly fine. I wish I took it to the track for times, or drifting, some sort of practise. I did some fun on freeways, though  I had my fun for the 3 months after the swap was done  Bought in june, drove 2 months, 2-3 months for swap and crashed 1-2 months ago. I wish I did more, because it was the only chance I had... Thanks for a great forum, that helped get my Silvia interest and drifting interest going...


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

sorry to hear.... A car is more then a car to a Nissan driver :thumbup:


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Kristian said:


> It's been a long while since I've posted here - life happens. About a month or so ago I had a rear end collision at about 5 mph on the freeway during first rains. It sucked because I looked at an accident on the left emergency lane and rear ended in front. A bad day, and since then my car is total title; the money it would cost for repairs on the frame are much more than we could get from insurance, and no money for the swapped engine. It had my mods to it, silvia emblems, sound system, Apexi 3.75 exhaust  And a Skyline class intercooler, I loved that thing. I sort of wish I crashed it drifting, but at least I'm perfectly fine. I wish I took it to the track for times, or drifting, some sort of practise. I did some fun on freeways, though  I had my fun for the 3 months after the swap was done  Bought in june, drove 2 months, 2-3 months for swap and crashed 1-2 months ago. I wish I did more, because it was the only chance I had... Thanks for a great forum, that helped get my Silvia interest and drifting interest going...


 u totalled your car at 5mph? how do you do that?


----------



## s14_kouki_drifter (Apr 18, 2005)

sorry about the misfortune man can you salvage anything on the car to maybe build another 240 ?


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

Well, total is in the eye of the beholder, and to the insurance company, it was totalled. I think one major thing led to the total at 5 mph, and that is that to install the intercooler, some of the bumper was cut and some support probably gone. Wehn I hit the Jetta, my intercooler was crunched in enough to need a new one (hundreds $) And my radiator as well, - also, the frame is so damaged we would need a new crosssbar frame (the one that the radiator is mounted on), which was pushed in, pulling in the two headlight area frames, on both sides. This means the hood (bent beyond functionable repair) won't close and the headlights can't point correctly (demolished '97 headlights, costs $500 to replace cheapest I've seen - nothing in the engine was damaged, but it would have been a lot of work to swap out the engine before they took it away... so I lost everything pretty much. I took out the sound system, emblems but there wasn't much I could salvage.

In order to keep the car, we would need to pay the insurance company and it wasn't worth it, when added to repair cost estimates (2000$). They gave us not much for the car, I think $7500 for the ttal. We bought the car at about 500 over bluebook (about 8900$ i think?) and then put in enough money for the swap and exhaust etc... We didn't get any good offers on just the engine, to salvage it out to make up for the repair prices. I don't think I could give them a stripped car, though I didnt screw anything back in after taking out the wiring for the sound system (have fun auctioning off my car, bastards) . I could have taken off the exhaust, but atm in my life I can't really work on another car, so I'm looking at my Corolla now  I will ALWAYS have Silvia in my heart, nothing beats the SR20DET! I know I will get another one day...


----------



## s14_kouki_drifter (Apr 18, 2005)

well hit me up cause i will take the emblems thats a shame you cant even take the motor out . Yeah that kinda scare's me cause i had to do the same with the front cross bar with my intercooler . But if you can get them rims back or with a pic or the sr spindles or somethin i will gladly help you out but if you cant i understand . But man you can allways buy another 240 or somethin else it just seems like your giving up and i hate to see that . But in the up most important you are ok and thats pretty much all that matters .


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

pretty much u just smashed the kframe and insurance says its toatled?


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

your car is nowhere near totaled. just buy the car back from the insurance company and replace the k-frame. im surprised they totaled it


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Then your insurance should be lower.


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

Ha, yea well the price it would cost to buy the car back combined with the amount they gave us for the accident don't add up to make it worth buying back, unless I want it that much. At this point in my life, I need to focus on other things, or I choose to. I always will love the car, and I will definitly buy another later on in my life 

The estimates for fixing the fram were over $2000, because basically the front frame that had radiator got bent in; it is spot-welded on to side frames that have the side fenders, in front of the door. Those were both bent in too far to legally drive (headlights pointing off). Also, with the total title, it has to be inspected by taking it to state highway patrol or something, and I don't think they would like the lack of support in the front bumper, if we fixed it how it was... So anyways, a lot of work. I think I want to hold on to the emblems for now, as a memory  I should have taken the intercooler from the trunk before they took it, so I could hang it up in my garage or something  (It's all dented in, kaput)


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

how much do they want to buy the car back? body work really isn't that hard to do. One of my friends said if you managed to drive here, or deliver the car here, He would fix it for you for cheap. If you want, PM me.


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> how much do they want to buy the car back? body work really isn't that hard to do. One of my friends said if you managed to drive here, or deliver the car here, He would fix it for you for cheap. If you want, PM me.



I'm not sure what they wanted, but it doesn't matter now because they took it a few weeks ago. If I looked or knew before, of people that could fix it cheap, it may have changed the decision to sell it, but my dad and I decided it was the best thing to do...

The body work requires good spot welding.


----------

